

Four Lessons for Entrepreneurs from Working Two Weeks as Press - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/entrepreneurs-working-press

======
petercooper
This post gives a powerful lesson. Try to have a direct experience of being
the recipient of the sort of messages you want to send. It's a bit like
"thinking like a user" when testing your product (although you should have
real testers too!) .. you also need to know how to "think like a journalist"
when pitching journalists unless you have a PR guru on retainer to do it for
you.

